# Sweet and Hot Smoked Almonds(Pics)



## scpatterson (Nov 2, 2009)

Well everyone keeps talking about them so I had to try them. Ive got a bunch of chicken and a 9# picnic still going, Just got the almonds out. Method:
1 bag of raw almonds
Coated with Butter, Brown Sugar, Cracked Pepper, Ground Red Pepper, Honey, Cinnamon.
Cracked sea salt while they were still hot, Coarse Grind
I smoked them for 2 hours at 235 and then I took them out and stirred in with the sugar mixture. It had the texture of warm peanut butter.
I put them back in the smoker for another hour..

End Result: Really good, I like hot food so these were good to me but not for the kids. After they cooled they became real crunchy, sweet, and hot with a real good smoke taste but not overwhelming.....

Raw and ready for the Smoke Wagon



In the Smoke Wagon getting all toasted


Smoked but still no sauce


All sauced up


All done and inside cooling


Salt Added



Thanks for Looking...Man these are awesome with a good MGD


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 2, 2009)

nice Job SC! I picked up some nuts Sunday but haven't got to them yet. after seeing yours I'm going to have to do it soon.
thanks for sharing the Q-view


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 2, 2009)

I know what's going into my smoker tomorrow!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 2, 2009)

Those Look Great, Wish I Could Still Chew Almonds...


----------



## bbqexaminer (Nov 25, 2009)

I use a similar recipe, but with lots of Jack Daniels;-) Those look killer!

I recently saw a site where someone was cold smoking almonds at 65 deg. Does cold smoking change the taste any?  I hadn't thought of doing a cold smoke on nuts but am kind of intrigued. Sure works great for cheese and lox.


----------



## oregonsmoker (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the idea!  I am getting everything together for this weekends smoke and that would be a great addition!  I am doing two butts and some sausages and what a great little treat to make after the butts are done and the sauasage go on!!


----------



## jerrykr (Dec 16, 2009)

Cold smoking works fine.  Almonds are hard and don't take on much smoke, Cashews, Walnuts, and Pecans are softer and take the smoke more.  Mix the 4 together for a great blend of mixed nuts.

www.bigbearcreekjerky.com

Jerry


----------



## gruelurks (Dec 16, 2009)

Great looking snack, I will have to try that once I get my tooth fixed.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, SC. Looks great. Will make some for a pre-dinner snack Sunday. Might cut the heat a bit.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 17, 2009)

Dang it Chris you have turned into a smokin machine. Now thats sounds and looks good from here. I like smoked almond too.


----------



## john3198 (Dec 17, 2009)

SC - you got me thinking. I used to do a similar reciepe in the oven and it was great. This has to be better.

Searched around the forum a bit and found this old thread with several good looking reciepes:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=pecan


----------

